# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Привет из Москвы.

## Dmitrich

Всем привет, 
Меня зовут Дмитрий, я из Москвы. Я готов помочь англоговорящим в изучении русского языка, взамен на помощь мне в изучении английского. Кто заинтересовался  - пишите мне. Также меня можно найти в скайпе, для поиска используйте *dmitrich8026*

----------

